# orignal skeeter pee recipe site



## hounddawg (Jan 13, 2017)

hi, a i am looking for a site thatcontains theentire and step per step to making theorginal recipe, no tweaks just the straight up orignal, by lod i think, cant really remember the man whom came up with the orginal skeeter pea, any andall help isgreatly apresseated,
thank you one and all..
DAWG::


----------



## Johnd (Jan 13, 2017)

hounddawg said:


> hi, a i am looking for a site thatcontains theentire and step per step to making theorginal recipe, no tweaks just the straight up orignal, by lod i think, cant really remember the man whom came up with the orginal skeeter pea, any andall help isgreatly apresseated,
> thank you one and all..
> DAWG::



Check out this thread, I think it has what you're looking for. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7265&highlight=Skeeter


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2017)

Below is the link to the original skeeter pee. There were others who asked about it so I put up the original recope as it was created. Actually winemakingtalk has a separate thread that is all about skeeter pee, that is where the below link is at. Also, the Lon has a website you can go to, skeeterpee.com

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44283


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 13, 2017)

THANK YOU MISS JULIE FOR YOUR TIME AN KNOWLEGE,,
SAME TO YOU SIR JOHND. yawl honor me with knowleege and time, even a butter knife hill billy like me leearnsfrom yawl daaily, i post ask 5% of thevtime the other 95% of the time i spend reading old post on here, i try to help others in gradatude for yawlsgreat help.
thank you one and all...
DAWG


----------



## Johnd (Jan 14, 2017)

hounddawg said:


> THANK YOU SIR JOHND.
> DAWG



I have been knighted by the DAWG!! Henceforth, I shall be known as Sir JohnD, and shall proceed on a mission to seek the Holy Grail (full of great wine, of course). 

You are quite welcome hounddawg, glad I could help you find it. Never made a skeeter pee, hope yours comes out great!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 20, 2017)

You are so welcome
Sir JohnD,
TodaY was a new eperance for Me. I was short on fermenting barrels so for my skeeter pee I used a 6&1/2 gallon carboy filled to five gallons, well I got my first wine valcano last night, in my eyes on my ceiling just to name a few places, a most unpleasent experinace to say the least,?Dàwg





[/B]


Johnd said:


> I have been knighted by the DAWG!! Henceforth, I shall be known as Sir JohnD, and shall proceed on a mission to seek the Holy Grail (full of great wine, of course).
> 
> You are quite welcome hounddawg, glad I could help you find it. Never made a skeeter pee, hope yours comes out great!


----------

